# Above Ground Dog Pen (In Progress) PICS UPDATED



## mallymaster4

Just started working on a new pen for my beagles.  Wanting to get the dogs off the ground. Hopefully make for healthier, happy dogs.


----------



## Dreamer69

Nice looking pen.. I like that grate flooring. What is that?


----------



## mallymaster4

It is 1.5" Greenhouse tabletop flooring.  The material is rot proof and inorganic which makes it resistant to bacteria, virus, and mold growth.  May consider building more pens if anyone is interested. This pen is 8x10


----------



## Dreamer69

Thats a floor that will be there for a very long time.  Thats a good idea too.  Keep us posted with the completed pen.


----------



## 5 string

where did you get the flooring i have been trying to get something similar to that but it is in michigan.?


----------



## mallymaster4

I'll have to look it up again but I had to order it and get it shipped.  Very worth the money.  I am happy with it so far. Guess we'll see how it works out.


----------



## mallymaster4

Starting on framing the houses.


----------



## bglehound@bellsouth.net

That is gonna be one fine setup


----------



## Cottontail

Thats going to be a nice pen MM. i really like that flooring idea.


----------



## jimbo4116

How are you going to clean under them?

Just wondering.

I have seen one built similar with rubber coated pig grates.
The had a shelf below of treated plywood to catch the droppings and urine that could be washed down into a drum.


----------



## rabbitrunner58

That floor looks like it's some good stuff. Hope it work out good for you.


----------



## mallymaster4

jimbo4116 said:


> How are you going to clean under them?
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> I have seen one built similar with rubber coated pig grates.
> The had a shelf below of treated plywood to catch the droppings and urine that could be washed down into a drum.



I have two options. 

Option #1 is to set it up on a concrete slab i already have and instill a mini-septic line.

Option #2 Mesh tarp material so the water can drain through and I can pick up when accumulation occurs.


----------



## Prorain

How much are you gonna have tied up in this kennel???????????I'm gonna do one but for hounds.



The flooring I found was at Greenhouse Megastore and is 24" X 48" for 14.98 thanks for the idea I was gonna use the breadman racks that they bring there bread in on.But Not Now

I have a buddy who does hvac work comm/ind tin knocker we are gonna put 18 gauge metal up under mine on a slope from o/s to middle to either a bucket w/holes or to a small septic system if I can get it in w/o anyone paying to much attention I live in the city.
I am gonna do a auto. washdown setting up my yard sprinkler to water and to wash down kennels twice a day I already have this on my kennel now but it is unable to was the pooooooo away.But they get plenty of water for summertime


----------



## kfoskey

Looking good Garrett. How much you think you're gonna have in it when complete?


----------



## mallymaster4

Prorain said:


> How much are you gonna have tied up in this kennel???????????I'm gonna do one but for hounds.
> 
> 
> 
> The flooring I found was at Greenhouse Megastore and is 24" X 48" for 14.98 thanks for the idea I was gonna use the breadman racks that they bring there bread in on.But Not Now
> 
> I have a buddy who does hvac work comm/ind tin knocker we are gonna put 18 gauge metal up under mine on a slope from o/s to middle to either a bucket w/holes or to a small septic system if I can get it in w/o anyone paying to much attention I live in the city.
> I am gonna do a auto. washdown setting up my yard sprinkler to water and to wash down kennels twice a day I already have this on my kennel now but it is unable to was the pooooooo away.But they get plenty of water for summertime




The only thing i would be concerned about with washing your kennel down so much is the fact that it never gets to dry out. The wet/moist conditions is perfect breeding grounds for bacteria, disease, and infection.


----------



## mallymaster4

To everyone interested, I got my flooring from a company out of Mobile, Alabama.  The sections are 24"x48" and were $11.48 a section.

The overall cost in this setup if i had someone else do it would be around $1500 

Pen cost me about $550 to build plus the time put in.

If anyone is interested, may build a few for others.  Can build different size pens as well.  This one is an 8x10


----------



## kev07

*dog pen*



mallymaster4 said:


> To everyone interested, I got my flooring from a company out of Mobile, Alabama.  The sections are 24"x48" and were $11.48 a section.
> 
> The overall cost in this setup if completed by someone else would be around $1500
> 
> 
> Pen cost me about $500 to build plus the time put in.
> 
> If anyone is interested, may build a few for others.  Can build different size pens as well.  This one is an 8x10


how much for a 4x12


----------



## T.P.

Better get that pen to her final resting place before it gets too much heavier, or else you might poop urself trying to move it.

Nah, just kidding, it looks real gooood and it should last for a very long time. Also looks like you might have done some carpentry work a time or two before....

BTW.. I use one of those 250 gallon plastic tanks with the metal frames around it for a septic tank. I buried it in the gound and ran about a hundred feet of field line out of it and it's been there for two years with no problem, and thats with 8 hounds using it. Something to think about if you decide to go with a septic system and want something cheap and easy.


----------



## mallymaster4

kev07 said:


> how much for a 4x12



a 4x12 will go for $2200 with all pressure treated lumber and stainless screws and nails.  Built to last


----------



## mallymaster4

T.P. said:


> Better get that pen to her final resting place before it gets too much heavier, or else you might poop urself trying to move it.
> 
> Nah, just kidding, it looks real gooood and it should last for a very long time. Also looks like you might have done some carpentry work a time or two before....
> 
> BTW.. I use one of those 250 gallon plastic tanks with the metal frames around it for a septic tank. I buried it in the gound and ran about a hundred feet of field line out of it and it's been there for two years with no problem, and thats with 8 hounds using it. Something to think about if you decide to go with a septic system and want something cheap and easy.



Yeah we have already considered the moving.  Have a trailer and tractor with boom to relocate.  Not a problem.


----------



## mallymaster4

Overall with time in and materials this 8x10 will be around $1500-$2000.  I will have used tin on mine but any other pens that are built for others have the option of used tin or new seamless tin. So add $60 for new tin.

I will have prices up for those that are interested.  Bare in mind these are built to last and are built like decks for housing.  In the long run, can save you hundreds at the vet due to hygiene and infection problems.

I will post pics later in the week of the progression of my pen


----------



## Corey

Is that price with or without Bud Light


----------



## mallymaster4

Corey said:


> Is that price with or without Bud Light



Corey.....for you I'll throw it in


----------



## Retired Army Guy

WOW, that grating is awesome.  I have a 4x10' I built.  I used the 1x2" galvanized wire for the floor.  I had to buy a huge roll like ten times more than I needed; I ended up using the 1x2" for the sides to just because I had SO Much extra wire!  Any how that wire is Expensive! The plastic grating is definitely a winner!


----------



## T.P.

I've been using that type of currency for years to pay the guys that help me on my home projects.
  You'd be suprised how much help shows up when you're paying 3 beers an hour.


----------



## jimbo4116

mallymaster4 said:


> I have two options.
> 
> Option #1 is to set it up on a concrete slab i already have and instill a mini-septic line.
> 
> Option #2 Mesh tarp material so the water can drain through and I can pick up when accumulation occurs.



I gotcha.  Thought the posts were in the ground.

Like I said, got an aquaintance that built one similar.  He vallied treated 3/4 plywood to drain off into a buried drum with a drain field.

Yours looks good.


----------



## mallymaster4

T.P. said:


> I've been using that type of currency for years to pay the guys that help me on my home projects.
> You'd be suprised how much help shows up when you're paying 3 beers an hour.



Its amazing what I can get a 30 year veteran contractor/carpenter to help me build with a case.  Well worth the payment when the final results are in.


----------



## mallymaster4

jimbo4116 said:


> I gotcha.  Thought the posts were in the ground.
> 
> Like I said, got an aquaintance that built one similar.  He vallied treated 3/4 plywood to drain off into a buried drum with a drain field.
> 
> Yours looks good.



Thanks, I am not putting them in the ground because i want to be able to relocate them when needed.  I am a senior in college and hope to be moving from my current location soon.  Then i would like to pour a concrete slab and set several of these portable kennels on and install a septic line and mini-tank or 55 gallon drum.


----------



## Corey

mallymaster4 said:


> Thanks, I am not putting them in the ground because i want to be able to relocate them when needed.  I am a senior in college and hope to be moving from my current location soon.  Then i would like to pour a concrete slab and set several of these portable kennels on and install a septic line and mini-tank or 55 gallon drum.



What about some pressure treated 2x4's and some 
gravel underneath, then you can wash and soak it 
with lime or clorox every now and then.

It should drain into the ground right?


----------



## mallymaster4

Corey said:


> What about some pressure treated 2x4's and some
> gravel underneath, then you can wash and soak it
> with lime or clorox every now and then.
> 
> It should drain into the ground right?



Corey, it is funny you mention that.  I have been entertaining that idea.  Was wondering what kind of stench that would put off.  Didn't think of clorox, was thinking lime.  This week is keeping me busy, so i haven't had time to get back to the construction.  It should be finished this weekend


----------



## mallymaster4

weekend work progress


----------



## mallymaster4

pic


----------



## 027181

man thats nice


----------



## beagler101

i second that


----------



## Dreamer69

Very nice pens.. Better than what most humans live in..


----------



## mallymaster4

FINAL PRODUCT.  Dogs have been in the kennel for a month now and 100% satisfied.  Have not had to clean the inside out yet.  Fecal matter breaks up and falls right through.  Very little smell.


----------



## Prorain

nice


----------



## hoghunter102

I'd still wash out and bleach every once in awhile throgh.


----------



## mallymaster4

hoghunter102 said:


> I'd still wash out and bleach every once in awhile throgh.




That's the plan. Thanks for the input.  These flooring systems are inorganic which means bacteria and viruses can not live on the surfaces.  Bleach will be used to control the smell along with lime.


----------



## Mohunter

very nice but why would you use OSB?


----------



## Cottontail

I use bleach about once a month you would be surprised at the deseases birds carry in and out of the pens.


----------



## mallymaster4

Mohunter said:


> very nice but why would you use OSB?



I used the OSB because unfortunately I am on a college budget and it was cheaper than traditional plywood.  I have added Thompson's Water Seal to it and added several coats of waterproof decking paint to hopefully extend the life of it.  Thankfully the way the pen is built, i can replace the houses without rebuilding the whole pen later if needed.


----------



## mallymaster4

Donivan Creek Ace said:


> I use bleach about once a month you would be surprised at the deseases birds carry in and out of the pens.



Thanks Ace.  I was wondering about that when I saw a barn wren trying to build a nest in the rafters of the pen.  I really like your pen setup as well.  How do you go about bleaching yours?  Do you use a garden sprayer and dilute the bleach?  Also what type of floor did you use?


----------



## Cottontail

I used decking boards spaced out about an inch apart and yes i use a garden sprayer. I also forgot to mention that i like the looks of your pen completed turned out nice.Is you want the OSB to last longer spray it with diesel fuel.


----------



## moagie25

*pen*

What is the name of the company in al that you ordered your floor panels from if you don't mind, I want to order some  Thanks Mike


----------



## mallymaster4

PM sent Moagie


----------



## moagie25

Thanks for the info


----------



## barry green

nice looking kennels. just built off the ground myself but just used wood.


----------



## ylhatch

a couple of game hens will keep the ground under the pen clean


----------



## c1blackboy

For what it's worth the osb is not a bad option but if I had the money I would use 3/4 advantec sub floor. It's put together with water proof glue. Since you used osb the best thing to put on it is burt moter oil and diesil fuel mixed together. I clean and brush it on mine once a year. My dog houses are 6 years old and sit on the ground. They still look as good as the day I built them. I have never had tompson's work for anything. If you are just going to use it I would put it on every 6 mounths.


----------



## mallymaster4

Thanks c1blackboy. . . .  i have brushed on diesel over the weekend actually.  Thoroughly pleased so far


----------



## c1blackboy

Just a dumb carpenter but i have learnd a few tricks. I'll have to take some pics of my pen some time. I actually took 3/4 conduit pipe and bent doors for mine. Then i took chainlink and run around it for doors. I also made my dividers out of osb. They set in 2x6 at the top and bottom with a 1x2 on each side so they slide in and out the front of the pen. On the front i ran a 2x6 that i screwed on. If i cut down on dogs or just want to change the size I take out 4 screws and slide the partition out.


----------



## TJMoon

Hey, I like that floor where did you get it from??  I used 2x2s on mine but would like to change that with the plastic floor.


----------



## sljones

About to build a whelping brooder, would the holes in the flooring be too big for pups if used for the runner?


----------

